

What to do when Amazon decides to jump into your business - potta
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/17/what-to-do-when-amazon-decides-to-jump-into-your-business/

======
johnrgrace
What to do? Clear your calendar for an afternoon and think about your business
- look for weak spots to see if Amazon is going to blow up part of your
business plan and adjust.

Read Jeff B's letter to shareholders from year one... it's not fluff and will
tell you loads about how Amazon thinks.

Realize that Amazon's main goal is to drive revenue, they'll be fine not
making profits off your segment for years or maybe never. They may be public
but they're playing a LOT game.

Realize that Amazon doesn't tell anyone anything unless it is to their
advantage. When you see the press release that Amazon is moving into your
segment they HAVE a working product and likely other related projects
underway.

Realize that there are some thing Amazon is not great at. Examples: Taking to
the press, there are states they can't work in, face to face selling, working
with open source etc.

------
superprime
These seem like things one should basically be doing anyway.

~~~
potta
Thanks. You are totally right. We should all be doing these things. It's a
matter of execution and whether we are doing them well enough.

